# Avatar



## Sabaki (Dec 9, 2014)

Iv'e been struggling to uppload my avatar but now it's there


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 9, 2014)

Do tell about the creature!


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 9, 2014)

It's a badger we got in a trap and shot

or do you mean that figure in the dirty white jacket...? that's me


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 9, 2014)

Did you eat the badger?


----------



## chinacats (Dec 9, 2014)

Is that what's known as a honey badger?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 9, 2014)

chinacats said:


> Is that what's known as a honey badger?



I think only Chuck Norris could have the testicular fortitude to slay a Honey Badger!!!!


----------



## daveb (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Honey+Badger&defid=6640482


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 10, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Did you eat the badger?



no it went into the ground for recycling



chinacats said:


> Is that what's known as a honey badger?



i have no idea? It's the Swedish kind "run for your life if he's after you
nocturnal and normally very shy


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 10, 2014)

..


----------



## Admin (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd eat a badger. 

That is all.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 11, 2014)

Austin said:


> I'd eat a badger.
> 
> That is all.



Yeah, but you're from Texas...

:running:


----------



## daveb (Dec 11, 2014)

This thread is begging for a beaver joke. That is all.


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 11, 2014)

chinacats said:


> Yeah, but you're from Texas...
> 
> :running:



:lol2: 
I know the fur is great for a shaving brushes


----------



## Admin (Dec 12, 2014)

chinacats said:


> Yeah, but you're from Texas...
> 
> :running:



Very true. That's going to make it tough to catch a badger and it's family to eat. 

I've been trying to get this squirrel with my bow for the longest. Can't wait to get him. My kids haven't seen me skin an animal yet. They will be impressed.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 12, 2014)

daveb said:


> This thread is begging for a beaver joke. That is all.



In England I understand they use badger rather than beaver...so this whole thread has read that way for me!


----------

